# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  BMI scale BULLSHIT!

## Member11

Time to end this BMI madness  :Gun:

----------


## L

very interesting - I knew it was bullshit but didn't know all of this

----------


## Member11

> very interesting - I knew it was bullshit but didn't know all of this



Yeah, and I can't believe how many studies there is that disprove it.  :O_O:

----------

